# Capt Nathan's Wading Report; Seadrift, TX. 10/20-10/21/19



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Group #2 for days 3 and 4 had a pretty good go at wade fishing.
Yesterday we started in the dark fishing over sand/grass hoping the moon would bring us a couple of big fish. Biggest fish we had was 23â€. We left that and found solid trout and redfish on oyster reefs in SA bay. The bait of choice was DSLâ€™s blue moon. Fish were holding in 2-3ft of water under a raft of mullet.

Today we were met with a 3 hour rain delay. After watching the lightning crack over the bay, we knew it could be tough, but had to go try. We walked knee to thigh deep sand pockets throwing chicken of the c, plum, and blue moon. Ended up with a handful of dink trout, one solid trout that thumped it on the end of my cast, but had some nice keeper reds for our effort.

Over to the POC jetties the next couple days to battle big reds.


----------

